# NAD - Allen Old Flame



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Getting back in to electric. Picked this minty 2011 amp up for pretty cheap. It belonged to a guy that inherited it from his brother that died of cancer. Neither one of them ever had the amp out of the house or used it much. So the condition is excellent. Does the blackface thing pretty nicely and mates well with my newly acquired 52 thin skin Tele.
It was built by Allen, not a kit.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have never seen speakers wired like that before.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent amp, I had a 1x12 combo years ago, loved it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have never seen speakers wired like that before.


Yeah what is the deal with that I wonder? Would it be series or parallel. The speakers are 8 ohm and it was in the 4 ohm tap position. So thats where I left it.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah what is the deal with that I wonder? Would it be series or parallel. The speakers are 8 ohm and it was in the 4 ohm tap position. So thats where I left it.


That is a beautiful parallel wiring. FINALLY, I understand why speakers have two sets of connections like that on each terminal!

Note: I am assuming the cross wire is + to + and - to -, which would be the case with that relative speaker rotation orientation.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> That is a beautiful parallel wiring. FINALLY, I understand why speakers have two sets of connections like that on each terminal!
> 
> Note: I am assuming the cross wire is + to + and - to -, which would be the case with that relative speaker rotation orientation.


So using the 4 ohm tap would be correct?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> So using the 4 ohm tap would be correct?


Yes . Two 8 ohm speakers in parallel is 4 ohms.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't beat Allen's amps.
I've built two Old Flames - they're a great, great circuit.
The three-knob Reverb is always a treat, and they're far more versatile than they seem at first.
Congratulations! (And I'm a little bit jealous!)


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! I saw this amp on Kijiji and was very tempted myself.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Moot said:


> Can't beat Allen's amps.
> I've built two Old Flames - they're a great, great circuit.
> The three-knob Reverb is always a treat, and they're far more versatile than they seem at first.
> Congratulations! (And I'm a little bit jealous!)


Yes you are right. I was playing around with this amp today and I'm blown away at how I can get great fat tones at any volume. I've owned tone kings, Carr, Dr Z some with master volume. I've owned a Z brake and an iron man attenuator built in to a tone king amp and none of the MV amps or attenuators could get an equally good tone low volume as high volume. This Allen amp is the first amp I've used that I could get the volume way down, for example 3 on the MV and just below 1 on the gain and the tone is still fat and juicy. The RAW knob is amazing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah what is the deal with that I wonder? Would it be series or parallel. The speakers are 8 ohm and it was in the 4 ohm tap position. So thats where I left it.


I also had my eye on an Allen Accomplice 1X12 combo that a forum member has for sale. I'd have probably grabbed it but I saw this Old Flame pop up and thought it might be more versatile for my needs. As well I do prefer 2X12 speakers despite the extra weight. Although I have to say this cabinet is not near as big as the 2X12 bassman cabinet I had.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had to go back and take a better look at that wiring. I did not see the wires crossing and connecting to the other speaker(s), like they should. To me it looked like the wire was just looped positive to negative on the same speaker, and how did that complete the connection.

Guess my eyesight is getting even more questionable.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Greap amp. For several years I played through an Allen Old Flame 2x10 combo. The tubes were getting blasted pretty bad so you're probably better off with a head/cab setup.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> I had to go back and take a better look at that wiring. I did not see the wires crossing and connecting to the other speaker(s), like they should. To me it looked like the wire was just looped positive to negative on the same speaker, and how did that complete the connection.


Yeah, that pic had me scratching my head/rubbing my eyes, saying this cannot work -- until I enlarged it!!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Yeah, that pic had me scratching my head/rubbing my eyes, saying this cannot work -- until I enlarged it!!


LOL same!


----------

